

Ask HN:I asked it on Quora, will HN help? - sweltcoder
https://www.quora.com/Algorithms/Is-the-information-given-enough-to-solve-this-problem

======
user007
The information is enough. I can assure you of that.

~~~
sweltcoder
Any hint?

